# This makes it worth the effort



## manbuckwal

Every now and then we come across something special after hours of back breaking work . I started cutting into some bigger chunks to slice out some PM blanks .......,,,and




 

 

 

 

 

 



This is what the outside looked like

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Tclem

Ugly junk throw it away. Garbage man live in Mississippi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Good gawd I am having palpitations. 

New rule change: The line starts here.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Woody

I'm second in line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> Good gawd I am having palpitations.
> 
> New rule change: The line starts here.


New rule. First person to comment. That was me. Lol. Good thing I like Koa and HRB

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC

Thanks, Tom! Can't wait to get it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Thanks, Tom! Can't wait to get it!


You better bring a blank check Jack

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Last piece , I'm whooped and can hear the ice clinking in my glass already lol .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> You better bring a blank check Jack


I don't know why you're inviting Jack to start bidding since Tom is sending it to me. Send Jack elsewhere.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Yep. Enjoy that drink on me, @manbuckwal, you deserve it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Put me in line too!!!


----------



## Alan Sweet

Those have peppermill written all over them. I'lll get in line , but send them to me for testing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Wish you hadn't cut it up.


----------



## Tclem

Ok this thread is now closed. Tom has packaged them and mailed them out to me but I will be taking bids on them starting now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Wish you hadn't cut it up.



If I hadn't cut it up, I wouldn't have known how good it is. The pic of the outside of the log section kind of has a blister look to it, but I didn't realize what lay in store for me and maybe someone else

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Ok this thread is now closed. Tom has packaged them and mailed them out to me but I will be taking bits on them starting now.



@Kevin will trade you an @SENC and and a Tony for one .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> If I hadn't cut it up, I wouldn't have known how good it is. The pic of the outside of the log section kind of has a blister look to it, but I didn't realize what lay in store for me and Henry


Again, thanks. And ignore the vultures, my friend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

I think you should place them in an honored spot in your home, shop, or museum
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek

Those are amazing. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Disgusting! Horrible, awful, disgusting! Shame on you for showing wood like this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ClintW

Those are unreal! Can't wait to see some finished products!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Beautifus...absolutely beautifus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Wow that is some GORGEOUS stuff!!! You find the nicest stuff sometimes, between that walnut and your olive burl im always very impressed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Now that would be interesting to see a little chunk of that go up on auction. watching these guys trip all over themselves to bid on that would be very entertaining. 
That reminds me I have what the guy that gave it to me called a red gum tree that I should chop up. Hmmmmm maybe tonight.


----------



## manbuckwal

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Now that would be interesting to see a little chunk of that go up on auction. watching these guys trip all over themselves to bid on that would be very entertaining.
> That reminds me I have what the guy that gave it to me called a red gum tree that I should chop up. Hmmmmm maybe tonight.



I've been contemplating putting a chunk up for auction..........but not w the devious intent that u were 
suggesting

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Cleaned up some sappy edge cutoffs. Interesting coloring . First pics is where I sliced the bark off.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Packing peanuts#


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Packing peanuts#



If there's room......


----------



## Mike1950

I love the curl/sap/dark wood. Fun to work with. in fact I think @SENC has a sample of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Another stunner, the color variation is incredible

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

@manbuckwal I will just pm you my address so I can dispose of that radioactive stuff for you. I don't want anyone getting hurt you know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> @manbuckwal I will just pm you my address so I can dispose of that radioactive stuff for you. I don't want anyone getting hurt you know.



Thanks for taking one for the team !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team !


Oh any time! I can see the rays of radiation coming off that block in the picture let alone in person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Oh any time! I can see the rays of radiation coming off that block in the picture let alone in person.




This one too but fortunately it's dry so no worries about 
contamination

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Sprung

Seriously, Tom? That's the best piece of walnut you can dig up?  


Those pieces are just mesmerizing and I'm hoping the drool doesn't short out my keyboard...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hi...I'm Marc...your long lost son...I'd like to come now....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Hi...I'm Marc...your long lost son...I'd like to come now....



Hmmmmmm ........ I think you left out "home "

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Wow, you know it is good when folks are lining up for wood that is not even for sale... Yet!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings

manbuckwal said:


> Hmmmmmm ........ I think you left out "home "


Maybe not!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> Hmmmmmm ........ I think you left out "home "



I did...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wildthings said:


> Maybe not!


----------



## ripjack13

My fingers must have slipped off the keyboard from all the um..um..drool! Yes...drool.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> My fingers must have slipped off the keyboard from all the um..um..drool! Yes...drool.




Probably from the effects of the pain meds you are taking ............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> I did...



What . . leave out "home" or . . . . ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Tom my name is General Weebe Koombabway from Nigerian Special Cellulose Protection Force MGBWB Inc. Ltd. LLC Corp. Several member here to me which way find out to your source for this walnut. I have agreed betray your sources which I already have known access to supply everyone without your help. However, to make trust between us I will for a sum allow you to let me know you can share truth of your sources so my protection may be afforded to you at fair cost. All Is needed is one experimental shipment pallet of wood to my protected port and gladly I will pay for all such costs out of trust money we may establish as mutual agreement you to me of course as is standard accepted international practice among all such transactions and accepted.

Please click link below and fill proper forms. Also please know I have inherited sum of 20 Million USD which I cannot use because I am citizen of Nigeria and USA blocked inheritance from my uncle who is USA citizen living in Uzbekistan under name of Empress Shiny Hiny and you will also inherit half this sum if you send wood immediately for my dying pleasure.

Kindest regards and is my pleasure for contact,
General Weebe Koombabway from Nigerian Special Cellulose Protection Force MGBWB Inc. Ltd. LLC Corp.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Tom my name is General Weebe Koombabway from Nigerian Special Cellulose Protection Force MGBWB Inc. Ltd. LLC Corp. Several member here to me which way find out to your source for this walnut. I have agreed betray your sources which I already have known access to supply everyone without your help. However, to make trust between us I will for a sum allow you to let me know you can share truth of your sources so my protection may be afforded to you at fair cost. All Is needed is one experimental shipment pallet of wood to my protected port and gladly I will pay for all such costs out of trust money we may establish as mutual agreement you to me of course as is standard accepted international practice among all such transactions and accepted.
> 
> Please click link below and fill proper forms. Also please know I have inherited sum of 20 Million USD which I cannot use because I am citizen of Nigeria and USA blocked inheritance from my uncle who is USA citizen living in Uzbekistan under name of Empress Shiny Hiny and you will also inherit half this sum if you send wood immediately for my dying pleasure.
> 
> Kindest regards and is my pleasure for contact,
> General Weebe Koombabway from Nigerian Special Cellulose Protection Force MGBWB Inc. Ltd. LLC Corp.




Ok ........I have a slab fir ya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> Ok ........I have a slab fir ya



Myself not have interest in fir, walnut more suitable for my projects.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Myself not have interest in fir, walnut more suitable for my projects.




Its fir walnut you .....


----------



## manbuckwal

@Kevin Before.......







After..............

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Well, I cut into the slab I posted in recent finds and ended up with a nice 3 x 12x 18 block and some PM's ......still have the big guy above to cut up . 




 

 

 






End grain shot of the bigger block above

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

I ripped a bigger piece in half and now to figure out how I want to slice this up . 6x12 (wide point) x 34" . Found a local shop that can resaw 14" . Not sure if I want to have it ripped into two 3" thick pieces or take a 2"-3" slice of the one shorter side first? Any suggestions ??? @Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

manbuckwal said:


> Any suggestions ??? @Kevin



I'd say just slap a label on it as is I can figure it out when it gets here. 

I'd be more interested in 4/4 for boxes and 6/4 x 5"+ x 12" for book matched box tops.


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful.................

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> I'd say just slap a label on it as is I can figure it out when it gets here.
> 
> I'd be more interested in 4/4 for boxes and 6/4 x 5"+ x 12" for book matched box tops.



I was thinking similar in that I could rip it lengthwise again in half and then dbl cut on table saw for 5" + wide "boards"


----------



## manbuckwal

This came off the other piece after cleaning up a bad saw cut.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal

@Kevin you were right about nice bookmatch. The lines in last pic are from dbl cutting on table saw .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Tom you ought to let the end user resaw them on the bandsaw -- preserves the BM even better. Not that those are bad lol that's some of the best walnut I ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> Tom you ought to let the end user resaw them on the bandsaw -- preserves the BM even better. Not that those are bad lol that's some of the best walnut I ever seen.



I cut two at 6/4 and think I will leave the one 11/4 piece as is . Maybe a piece will end up in auction ?????


----------



## gman2431

Wow Tom that stuff is nice. 

I agree to leave it big and let someone resaw. 

I really don't need any more walnut but might need to hit you up for a chunk of that!


----------



## manbuckwal

gman2431 said:


> Wow Tom that stuff is nice.
> 
> I agree to leave it big and let someone resaw.
> 
> I really don't need any more walnut but might need to hit you up for a chunk of that!



Can you clarify what u mean by leave big ?


----------



## gman2431

Lol guess it depends on how big you are selling them. 

I just prefer to cut stuff myself but some people do not have that option. I was agreeing with Kevin more the less.


----------



## manbuckwal

gman2431 said:


> Lol guess it depends on how big you are selling them.
> 
> I just prefer to cut stuff myself but some people do not have that option. I was agreeing with Kevin more the less.



Copy that , but do u mean thickness as in cutting em 8/4 or 12/4 instead ? They are 6" wide .


----------



## El Guapo

Tom, I truly hope that one day you get some halfway decent looking walnut.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

El Guapo said:


> Tom, I truly hope that one day you get some halfway decent looking walnut.



I probably will about the time u get some decent Coco

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo

manbuckwal said:


> I probably will about the time u get some decent Coco

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

manbuckwal said:


> Copy that , but do u mean thickness as in cutting em 8/4 or 12/4 instead ? They are 6" wide .




Don't be cutting all that pretty wood into skinny boards!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

